
Interface from Data: using React to sync UI and offline activity across devices - firasd
https://medium.com/@firasd/interface-from-data-using-react-to-sync-updates-and-offline-activity-across-devices-f672b213701c
======
firasd
Github link for get-staight-to-the-code types :)
[https://github.com/firasd/react-sync-demo](https://github.com/firasd/react-
sync-demo)

